# cpt code 43775 and 43282



## Hibbs (Apr 13, 2016)

I would like to know if these two codes can be billed together, I am thinking that the 43775 would be billed first then the 43282 with a modifier 59. Would this be correct? Help!!!


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 13, 2016)

Here is the NCCI Manual comment that will tell you all you need to know



> CPT codes 43281 and 43282 describe laparoscopic paraesophageal hernia repair with fundoplasty, if performed, without or with mesh implantation respectively. These codes should not be reported for a figure-of-eight suture often performed during gastric restrictive procedures.



If its not related to the figure-of-eight suture you should be able to use 59 on the 43282


----------

